# Medal Of Honor.is the release to close to COD ???



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i must admit im tempted by the medal of honer game,but with 4 weeks left to the release of cod, is it worth the purchase do you think ?? if this had been released a month or two ago i would have bought it without hesitation,but with the all conquering cod due out i doubt it will get played once cod is out.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

buy it and then trade it in for COD?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its barely managing mediocre reviews, I would leave it...


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Ive had it on preorder, got an email from zavvi on monday to say its been despatched, however Im not holding much hope, the beta was pretty awful, I only got it as I loved the old MoH series, if its pap it will get sold on ebay


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

in that case ill hold off and get gt5 and cod


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

who45 said:


> in that case ill hold off and get gt5 and cod


Or just CoD, GT5 has been delayed again.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

really lol, whats the eta now lol - been waiting 3 years for it nearly lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

who45 said:


> really lol, whats the eta now lol - been waiting 3 years for it nearly lol


See the link in the other topic I just made, they're saying it will now have a 'holiday release'. Which could mean any time near Christmas, even next year!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

5th November for GT5.
Get my copy of MOH this morning cant wait to get home and start it.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

robj20 said:


> 5th November for GT5.


Not anymore it's not!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

reviews look VERY indifferent.looks like im waiting for cod


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Well its ok, played a few levels/missions, its a little slow paced for me but il finish it before i give my final opinion...


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im enjoying it so far 8/10 for me.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay it's not COD but I'm enjoying it single player is quite good fun 8/10


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I enjoyed it for the 3 hours or so it took to complete it , good game enjoyed it but too short


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

MW2 single player wasn't much longer be interesting to see how popular MOH is online?


----------



## woolley (Sep 6, 2010)

not too bad a story line but as said above not very long
also seems way to easy for my liking , managed to clock it on hard difficulty in around 4 1/2ish hours


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Not bothering wit medal of honor myself,im sure it will be okay bet cod is always better imo


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

cod and medal of honour are 2 completey difrent games if u like arcade style shoot em up sthen cod its the winner but if u want something a bit more realistic


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

zafira_gsi said:


> cod and medal of honour are 2 completey difrent games if u like arcade style shoot em up sthen cod its the winner but if u want something a bit more realistic*...then theres utterly no reason why you would chose medal of honour over BFBC2*


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I was going to buy MoH and leave CoD till Christmas, but then I spent a good hour watching videos of Black Ops on Youtube and it really does look so much better so am going to wait :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

If MoH had been sold a bit cheaper i.e under £30 it would have probably sold better. I think most people will just wait for COD.


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

unless u wanted to play in mazar-i-sharif airfield or helmand valley


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

moh is every thing cod4 and mw should of been


----------



## Cole (Aug 22, 2010)

luckily i only rented it as even on the hardest setting i completed the game in less than 5 hrs no game on hard should you be able to complete it that quick roll on black ops


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Well my opinion on MOH is its bloody good! Its a fantastic game and im getting really hooked on it.. Its so real! Everything about the game is brilliant! COD will have to be good to beat this game!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

wookey said:


> If MoH had been sold a bit cheaper i.e under £30 it would have probably sold better. I think most people will just wait for COD.


It was I only paid £27 for it

Im slowly changing my mind, im enjoying it more than I did and I like the online play too


----------

